# ECU compatibility



## SERvo (Oct 20, 2003)

Searched the web, forums, mailing lists, etc and can't find an definite answer. I'm 99% sure that the KA24DE ECU won't plug into an SR20DE FWD harness. Can anyone confirm this or deny it? 
Don't worry about the motor incompatibility, I just need to know if the ECU's are interchangible on the SR20DE harness.
Thanks for any help guys,
Ryan


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

why would you use a KA24DE ECU with an SR20 FWD harness? and no, it wont work.


----------



## SERvo (Oct 20, 2003)

There are already .bin and .adr files for KA24's out there for downloading and I was thinking that if would plug in, I could just reprogram the KA24 EPROM and use that ECU. There are no .bin files out there for the regular SR20DE yet, but I've got word that there should be in about 2 months. Thanks for the response.
Be safe,
Ryan


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

There might be... email badbiki @ silviawa.com and ask.


----------



## SERvo (Oct 20, 2003)

Isn't he the one who made the EPROM daughterboard with 4 switchable boost programs? Thanks for his email, I'll chat with him and see what's available.
Regards.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Yes he is


----------

